# Interesting people



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

It's good to see interesting people on here tonight. How y'all been, Johnny, Xaguar. Somebody fire up the party. We've got some beautiful women hangin' round this place; Shan, Glazed, Raeven, etc. etc. Lets fire it up.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Been doing great!

[youtube]d05tQrhNMkA[/youtube]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

You the man, Johnny. Lets ****** tonk!


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wanna dance, Leslie?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hers yall a fire


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, I'll bite. A hot dog, that is. 

ig: 

[YOUTUBE]aiMAh2cLczY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oooohhh, elk. Nice fire -- I'm going to warm my hands!!


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

You're killin' me.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

we need some ribeyes for the fire


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Trying to think of something to play, but my mind keeps drawing a blank! lol


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]RGbVoDVWZsc[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its a slow easy evening for me...all i need is a sip of zong punch

[youtube]pAHcX_jSbsc[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]NjNn4bbbgSw[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]HlYeq5f9lqM[/youtube]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

How 'bout Fade into you by mazzy star?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOLOL, elk, I'd be careful with that stuff... it's like Love Potion Number 9 or something. 

[YOUTUBE]7rXhXLsNJL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a pint jar in the freezer. My friend found it in his cabinet last weekend. It's from another friend who crashed and burned (literally) two years ago. It's from NC and the real deal, corn squeazings. It ain't much, but it'll thaw frozen minds and loosen jaw bones.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

raeven you and i are the oldest here..lets sit off to the side and watch the younguns dance and such...well talk about the good ole days


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

netexan said:


> How 'bout Fade into you by mazzy star?


[youtube]ImKY6TZEyrI[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

netexan said:


> How 'bout Fade into you by mazzy star?


Good choice...

[youtube]ImKY6TZEyrI[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]Nco_kh8xJDs[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Elk... <delicate cough>... are you implying I can't keep up with my new zimmerframe, even? And here I JUST bought a new tube of Polygrip, too!! (Although most prefer the dentures OUT when I.... oh. Never mind.)

Now, JL, you know Mudcrutch makes me all moist. <Lifting hair off back of neck and fanning lazily...>


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I'm hurting tonight ... I wouldn't mind being held.

...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Elk... <delicate cough>... are you implying I can't keep up with my new zimmerframe, even? And here I JUST bought a new tube of Polygrip, too!! (Although most prefer the dentures OUT when I.... oh. Never mind.)
> 
> Now, JL, you know Mudcrutch makes me all moist. <Lifting hair off back of neck and fanning lazily...>


not at all.....i just didnt want to sit alone...oh looky we got glaze to sit with us too.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One of JohnnyLee's and my favorites. 

[YOUTUBE]UAOxCqSxRD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> I'm hurting tonight ... I wouldn't mind being held.
> 
> ...


well come on over we can smear some bio freeze or new blue on ya and wrap you in blanket.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Glazed... come sit with Elk and me while we roast some hot dogs over Elk's lovely fire. I gots some nice hot chocolate with marshmallows, too. Or Peppermint Schnapps, if you prefer. <Giving Glazed a warm hug!!>


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]gWNRUVMboq4[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

may i bring my kosher beef weinies?

...

and thank you for the hug, for real.

...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You bring whatever weenies you wish to, sweetie! We're just dancing 'round the fire tonight, enjoying each other's company.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> I have a pint jar in the freezer. My friend found it in his cabinet last weekend. It's from another friend who crashed and burned (literally) two years ago. It's from NC and the real deal, corn squeazings. It ain't much, but it'll thaw frozen minds and loosen jaw bones.


My 1st and last experience with NC shine was in the 70s. My next door neighbors had a party; they made PJ in a plastic 32 gallon trash can. I had 2 cups of the stuff while just chatting then it hit me. I literally crawled out the door onto our shared townhouse stoop, fumbled to open my door, managed to pull myself somehow up the stairs and passed out in my bed. I think it was the fruit that got to me.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> raeven you and i are the oldest here..lets sit off to the side and watch the younguns dance and such...well talk about the good ole days


Hey, I am old, too! I have a house full of kids...just got back from town with a stack of pizzas.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Weenies and boobs. These threads are cracking me up tonight.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Scoot'n up a log. I'm not in the dancing mood, but gazing into the fire sounds good to me.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]V-9FdWmZqRQ[/youtube]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey now Johnnylee and I might like some too. Schnapps that is.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Hey, I am old, too! I have a house full of kids...just got back from town with a stack of pizzas.


well lady you just bring yourself right on over too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> My 1st and last experience with NC shine was in the 70s. My next door neighbors had a party; they made PJ in a plastic 32 gallon trash can. I had 2 cups of the stuff while just chatting then it hit me. I literally crawled out the door onto our shared townhouse stoop, fumbled to open my door, managed to pull myself somehow up the stairs and passed out in my bed. I think it was the fruit that got to me.


Yeah, it's not for drinking, it's for sipping, medicinal like.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

years ago i had this stuff this guy made from rotten strawberrys.he said it sat and worked forever.it was thick like syrup and smooth brandish like is all i can say.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We haven't had a fire in a while. This is nice. 
<<looking at the stars>>


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

netexan... you don't even have to ask... just give me that twinkly eye, and I got yer, umm, Schnapps right here, baby boi.

Shan, you are too hot to call yourself an old one! You got a few more miles left on you yet, girl. 

I'm in the mood to dance slow all night to the oldies, until the fire dies down to an ember and the stars begin to fade... gotta go find some more music.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]Q8XkLrErSHw[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]PNmCo4zTYUw[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here we go. 

[YOUTUBE]jHS8LAqHyHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glaze and shan i went and got yall a nice cushion to sit on so yall can relax a bit more.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Raeven said:


> I'm in the mood to dance slow all night to the oldies, until the fire dies down to an ember and the stars begin to fade... gotta go find some more music.


[youtube]6sw06XolOIA[/youtube]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was at a party like that once, up West of Asheville. They took a gallon of shine and made 2 gallons of punch. Wasted a gallon of good whiskey, if you ask me.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't feel much like dancing but if ya'll will make a spot on the log for me I will have a seat. A shoulder to lean on would be nice too.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

JL, you are such a sweetie. Truly a special one.

<Mixing JL a hot chocolate and Schnapps and serving it with a little dance step...>


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Think I'll dance with Raeven for a bit. How about a 2 step, Amarillo by morning? 
The best shine I ever had was from Louisiana.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'd trade a shoulder for a kiss on the forehead


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

rkintn said:


> I don't feel much like dancing but if ya'll will make a spot on the log for me I will have a seat. A shoulder to lean on would be nice too.


you had a rough week girl....come on over


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Always got a shoulder for you Rhonda.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Awwww, thank you much!

[youtube]4U4opbXoMss[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

netexan said:


> Think I'll dance with Raeven for a bit. How about a 2 step, Amarillo by morning?
> The best shine I ever had was from Louisiana.


[youtube]_KrrsLZaY9s[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a song for us to shuffle to, netexan...

[YOUTUBE]IWCAvpo30Ro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, and I like Amarillo, too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

How do y'all post those links to YouTube like that? I'd like to know.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Ya'll are sweet. I won't stay long cause I am a little weepy tonight. Thanks for the shoulders and a kiss for vicker and I'm gone


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker... you're in luck. JohnnyLee is the master of explaining how it's done.

<toasting a few marshmallows over the fire...> Anyone ready for something sticky?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

rkintn said:


> I don't feel much like dancing but if ya'll will make a spot on the log for me I will have a seat. A shoulder to lean on would be nice too.


How are you holding up????


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Look about half-way down this page Vicker

To embed a YouTube video

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...417998-attaching-pictures-youtube-videos.html


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> How are you holding up????


Not so good tonight.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

rkintn said:


> Not so good tonight.


I am sorry. You have been through a lot this week. Just relax, take a deep breath and enjoy the fire and company.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Please. And thank y'all for the tunes. Alison Kraus is one of my favorites.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had a rough week, rkintn. Song for you. With a hug.

[YOUTUBE]FtIcpfY8X74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Raeven said:


> vicker... you're in luck. JohnnyLee is the master of explaining how it's done.
> 
> <toasting a few marshmallows over the fire...> Anyone ready for something sticky?


I like slippery more than sticky, but I reckon sometimes you get sticky before you get slippery.  
Thanks, JL. I'll check that out.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker... <big eyes> Slippery marshmallows? I'll have to check THAT out.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hang in there rk. I'll bet there'll be a bunch of folks keepin' ya in their thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

In keeping with the (marsh)mallow mood and by the light of a flickering fire...

[YOUTUBE]ijZRCIrTgQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Raeven said:


> vicker... <big eyes> Slippery marshmallows? I'll have to check THAT out.


You know!?...... Once they get crusty on the outside, they have that slippery layer underneath. Yeah, that's what I meant, I swear.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

i'm going to bed ... i am so bad-blah-bummed ... y'all have fun.

((( continued prayers for you rhonda )))

Night all, sleep with the angels.

...


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

rkintn said:


> I don't feel much like dancing but if ya'll will make a spot on the log for me I will have a seat. A shoulder to lean on would be nice too.



What is that song: "Lean on me when your not strong, I'll help you carry on". Maybe it is Lean On Me. By someone.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]HfFGX41L6V4[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker said:


> You know!?...... Once they get crusty on the outside, they have that slippery layer underneath. Yeah, that's what I meant, I swear.


Oh. MAN. The word 'crusty' should never enter into a conversation like this!!! :runforhills:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol! How about crispy?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

How about some Gillian Welch?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Better.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here you go Sour, for you rkintn

[YOUTUBE]omBaFpxkBOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one of my favorites.......

[youtube]tIdIqbv7SPo[/youtube]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Anyone want to relive a little youth and catch lightening bugs? I have the jars ready.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Terri... what a great idea! I'm in!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm raving. Nice lights.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> Anyone want to relive a little youth and catch lightening bugs? I have the jars ready.



lol...funny thing is i been doing that all week with my 9 year old neice who is visiting for 2 weeks...lol....shes my garden helper too when shes here.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Time for me to check out folks. Thank y'all for the tunes, God bless ya Rhonda, and give my spot on the log to someone who's humble. Night all.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Night. Enjoyed the company.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

'Night, netexan. Thanks for the dances.  Sleep in peace.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

If I'd known we were going to have a get together tonight, I'd have tapped a watermelon and put it on ice to have ready. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Kind of an impromptu kind of thing.

[youtube]7TmgaOzps2M[/youtube]


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> Her you go Sour, for you rkintn
> 
> [YOUTUBE]omBaFpxkBOQ[/YOUTUBE]



So much truth in that song, Thank You.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Oh well, I see the fire's gettin' kinda low. May as well head back across the ridge. I saw the fire and heard the music. My old dog is treed in a hole in the ground, gotta try to get her out before the weather turns off bad. Here's a little shine from LA (Lower Alabama)...see ya when I see ya.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Awww, come on, fox.... stay for a shot of Schnapps, at least...?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I'll swap you a shot for a shot of this shine, its pretty good. Been a long time since I had some Schnapps, but hey...I ain't skeered.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

No tequila?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<sliding the bottle of tequila down to Raven....>

What kinda shine, fox? LOL, if you aren't skeered of shine, Schnapps shouldn't shiver ya!!!

Up here, we're just a bunch of *****cats. Don't make shine, just wine.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I already ate the worm in the bottle I had.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now we need food.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

It's called "Mama's Apple Pie" on account of the taste of them apple peelings, and it will treat you good as your mother ever did...if you like shine to begin with. But I liked that Schnapps pretty good too. Tell you the truth, its too late at night to be choosy about what you're drinkin' as long as there are good folks around to share it with.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Wiser words were never spoken ;D


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

OooooOOOOOooooohhh!!! I AM fond of Mama's Apple Pie.... in whatever incarnation it may appear... I'd love to try some!

Raven, what food sounds good? Elk suggested ribeyes earlier, but no one got up and grilled any... buncha lazy slobs we are, sitting around, toasting marshmallows and sucking up the Schnapps and shine... playing howlin' songs... catching fireflies... I think there were some hot dogs earlier, but that's not much.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Song for you, fox. <lopsided grynne>

[YOUTUBE]qiiyq2xrSI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know but the pics you all have put up here in the last few days have me hungry.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I got some deer jerky here, ought to go well with shine or wine.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ooooo...venison.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I like that Rae. I'm assuming you know we're slow dancing right about now...right? I think the **** dog can find her own way to the house !!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<scrounging...> Well, lessee... I have some leftover grilled skirt steak, some sliced tomatoes and avocado, some bread I made earlier today. It's humble but I'm happy to share. Venison jerky sounds great, too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Giggling in my jar


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> I like that Rae. I'm assuming you know we're slow dancing right about now...right? I think the **** dog can find her own way to the house !!!


fox... can't play that song and NOT slow dance. I grabbed you by the belt the minute I heard the opening riff.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Here Vicker, hold this jar and I know you know I know its just sippin' whiskey, a little goes a long way. I should have recalled that a bit earlier in the evening.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Try not to remember anything tomorrow, fox. Just think to yourself, my, that was a strange dream... must've been the shine... what WAS she doing with those fireflies, anyway??


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

It's been a rough day on many levels. I've been following comedian, Dennis Leary's, age old advice: "Life Sucks! Wear a helmet." But, some days, the helmet don't help. 

Here's a song from my distant past that sums up my thoughts: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLpLYxUM2Gc]metal church - badlands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Gotcha covered


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think I'll fade back to the woods and give the couple some privacy.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Whew, maybe the **** dog ought to come find me, don't know if I can cross the creek now or not...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I love a fire when it's dying down and the rowdies have rolled it in. Love to hear them late night birds.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Bunch of Lushes..lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

foxfiredidit said:


> Here Vicker, hold this jar and I know you know I know its just sippin' whiskey, a little goes a long way. I should have recalled that a bit earlier in the evening.


[YOUTUBE]pPLyr2yYdVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Awww, Vickie, no... stay. We're just funnin'.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm sitting in my real porch swing sipping the real thing and thinking about how I really ought to go to bed. But, them whippoorwills are singing and it's quiet our here.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

DenMacII said:


> It's been a rough day on many levels. I've been following comedian, Dennis Leary's, age old advice: "Life Sucks! Wear a helmet." But, some days, the helmet don't help.
> 
> Here's a song from my distant past that sums up my thoughts: metal church - badlands - YouTube


Join the club...I mean party! :dance:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

DenMac... sorry to hear you're having a bad day, too. Seems like many here had a rough week.

Mine wasn't too bad. Except for the crab.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Bunch of Lushes..lol


LOL, yeah... but we can still type!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Raise jar. Yep!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Raeven said:


> LOL, yeah... but we can still type!!!


Some times that's enough.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

raise galss. Ype!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I swear this swing is hung crooked.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I forgot about the crab, poor guy but there were worse ways to go for sure. Speaking of which, I'm gonna git while the gittin' is good. Thanks for the drinks, the good comapany, and the good time.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a foot sticking in my ribs if that makes any of you feel better! Ouch!


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Raven, I'll pull up a log next to the fire, while I open a cold one.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> I have a foot sticking in my ribs if that makes any of you feel better! Ouch!



here let me roll a blanket out for you so you can stretch out.no need sufferin


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Haha!, Shan. You lucky girl  I want to rub the belly.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

'Night, fox. Sleep well! Thanks for the dance.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

vicker said:


> I swear this swing is hung crooked.


I told you it was pretty good stuff.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

vicker said:


> Haha!, Shan. You lucky girl  I want to rub the belly.


I am about to spank my belly!!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Finite fox!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<drawing a hopscotch in the dirt...> I need a stone.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

You know, Raeven, I was thinking. If the guys get drunk, then we don't have to worry about them remembering our names.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

That is surely a wonderful thing. I would love to do that again.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

By god, I happen to be a champeen hopscotcher.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]KKlupqnd91w[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Raven... heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! You are pure genius!!! I guess we'll both be gossiped over for being naughty girls...

I can live with it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall gather in close for this one..........

[youtube]UCmUhYSr-e4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, vicker, show us your hopscotching. Here's your stone. <heaving a boulder...>


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, I better just stick with swinging right now.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I see a few cold beers there in the cooler...will someone be a sweetheart and drink them for me???


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's kinda like horseshoes and stepping on a fireant nest.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Elk... a perfect old favorite. Wanna dance? My zimmer frame is all warmed up!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You can have all the vertual beer you want Shan. And ceegars too


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]JHa16644e-k[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Elk... a perfect old favorite. Wanna dance? My zimmer frame is all warmed up!!


yea sure do but i am going to hold you tight and close..if its ok with you


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

This is a morning view from my cabin. I'm homesick.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Elk... is there any other way to slow dance?  <swaying...>


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker, I'm confused... aren't you at your cabin? That's a stunning view.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Where is the cabin, Vicker?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, now we are thinking alike. This is getting weird.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raeven said:


> vicker, I'm confused... aren't you at your cabin? That's a stunning view.


Hey....quit talking! You are supposed to be dancing!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Ok, now we are thinking alike. This is getting weird.


<slap!> LOL, now stop that and give me back my half of the brain!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

another goodin for yall

[youtube]FGVGFfj7POA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Elk... is there any other way to slow dance?  <swaying...>


you just wait till the music gets to the good part..i am going to dip you..lol..hold on now...lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The cabin is in WV, I'm in SC. I came back down here in November. I wanted to go visit in the Spring, but couldn't. I think I'll make it labor day weekend. My driveway is 7/10 mile straight down  Fun in the wintertime.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! <dipping and twisting ankle a little...>

Ow.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Shan - On it, working on one now.

Raeven - How about this one? A classic cover from 1979...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu_lQpnHDhQ]Rock &#39;N&#39; Roll High School: The Ramones - Do You Wanna Dance? [clip] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

DenMac... that's a good one, too!! You feeling any better now, by the way?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

vicker said:


> The cabin is in WV, I'm in SC. I came back down here in November. I wanted to go visit in the Spring, but couldn't. I think I'll make it labor day weekend. My driveway is 7/10 mile straight down  Fun in the wintertime.


So you are part time in SC? I am confused.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! <dipping and twisting ankle a little...>
> 
> Ow.


your just wanting me to play doctor now...lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Goodnight, Folks! My house is finally quiet...looks like my kids and all of their friends are falling asleep one by one.
I just have to make sure the girls stay upstairs and the boys stay downstairs to eliminate pranks. Feels like I am back at church camp again with all this keeping kids separated stuff!!!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> I see a few cold beers there in the cooler...will someone be a sweetheart and drink them for me???


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nite.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nite shan


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My pop has cancer. I'm helping him and going to school to be a nurse. I was working in a saw mill up there ( log scaler), but it shut down, and I got a grant to go to school.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Nite Shan!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker what county..if you dont mind telling..i know monroe pretty well


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

It is a beautiful view. I can see why you are homesick.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

'Night, shan. Have a good night!!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Goodnight all.

[youtube]muhFxXce6nA[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elkhound said:


> your just wanting me to play doctor now...lol


<blushing to roots...> Why... no!! No!! Never!! It never -- not for a single, brief, tiny moment -- crossed my mind!! Not once!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

'Night, JohnnyLee.  Thanks for all the perfect tunes, as always!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Braxton county, near Wilsie and Rosedale. No work there at all  that's why I like it. Just a bunch of good ole hillbilly folk.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker, it's really beautiful. You're a good son to be there for your dad. I hope the schooling goes well, and you get to spend time at home again soon.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Why play doctor when the Postman always rings twice?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow. That is a really rural area. I have driven through there many times down to NC.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's really quite nice in ways. I am very much enjoying this time with my dad. He's a crazy old coot like me, or maybe I got that backwards  I REALLY didn't want to move back down here, but needed to because I had credits at this school from the 90s and they would still honor them. Two weeks after getting here my Pop found out he had bone cancer. He would've been screwed without me being here, and it really has turned into blessings all around. I still miss my hovel in the mountains, but I'd been living alone too long, if you know what I mean. Life is good. I've always loved that.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker said:


> Braxton county, near Wilsie and Rosedale. No work there at all  that's why I like it. Just a bunch of good ole hillbilly folk.


oh you know..what is called black sam church then? theres some nice timber in pochontas county too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Wow. That is a really rural area. I have driven through there many times down to NC.


 Very close to where US19 joins I79.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't know Black Sam, but we bought a lot of timber from Pocahontas County.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, you crazy east siders have plumb wore out this old west coast girl... time to take my swollen ankle and hobble off to bed... 

Thanks for the dances, Elk -- you're very light on your feet! 

And thanks to all for a fun evening, full of laughs. I only wish Tommyice had joined us... we needed the bacon for the sizzle!!


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, you folks stay up a lot later than I do, and I'm on the left coast. Thanks for the seat by the fire. Hope to drop back in again soon.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

vicker said:


> Very close to where US19 joins I79.


Yeah, I go through Summersville.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lordy!, I have to go to b ed too. Its 3am! Gnite all. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nite all.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, was fun. 

DenMac... yes, they stay up later than me, too... see you next time!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nite yall..dang we done set up half the nite...lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, that's it. if you were going north and kept going straight instead of getting onto 79 from 19 my cabin would be a just a few miles in front of you.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Why is there a tiger in my bathroom? Oh, it is my dog. I need some coffee. *grumble, grumble, grumble*


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Why is there a tiger in my bathroom? Oh, it is my dog. I need some coffee. *grumble, grumble, grumble*



me too !!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Good morning.

*stretch yawn stretch*

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Goodness Gracious ... talk about a thread-killer ... 30 minutes after I post, the whole board: total silence.

I think I will crawl back into my warm bed.

:donut:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm waiting for the doughnut delivery before I go work on the garden.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I just checked my email!!! I have pics of Lissy ... on an elephant!!!!

I'll be posting them on her Dalian thread ... oh goody goody ... my mood is lifting alittle.

Yes, I need a donut or two.


:donut:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<unsticking gummy eyelids....> Where's that coffee?? I gotta see glazed's new piccies!!

Also, I'd like to see who's game to walk on the coals left over from last night's fire.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Here you go

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-dalian-china-update-my-oldest-miracle-2.html

:donut:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Very cool -- she looks like she's having the time of her life!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You folks had fun last night! Apparently so did all the monsters here while I was sleeping...the girls tied the boys into their room last night (strings connected to doorknobs) and they called me in the middle of the night from their cell phones to let them out to go pee. Then this morning the boys woke up the girls by throwing water on them.
Oh, the joy of preteens/teenagers!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yes'm gotta love teenagers!



I didn't have fun last night ... blah, bleh, bluh ... that was a new low for me.

But I suppose if you want to be held, you got to be held-able ... and, last night, I for sure wasn't.

Bleh. Again.

:donut:


----------

